# Adhesives to attach Theater Gels?



## fb2 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm interested in experimenting with gels and I was wondering if anyone is using some type of adhesive to attach them directly to the lens. Ideally, I'd like to use something that will hold tight even when exposed to some moisture (not sustained), but that can be removed without marring the lens permanently.

Is anyone using such a setup? Or do most people use a tape around the exterior of the lens to hold the gel in place?


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 16, 2013)

fb2 said:


> I'm interested in experimenting with gels and I was wondering if anyone is using some type of adhesive to attach them directly to the lens. Ideally, I'd like to use something that will hold tight even when exposed to some moisture (not sustained), but that can be removed without marring the lens permanently.
> 
> Is anyone using such a setup? Or do most people use a tape around the exterior of the lens to hold the gel in place?


I used to use them on my canon Speedlights (camera flashes) 
i used hook Velcro on the gels, and a bit of loop on the flash unit - worked great for 2 years (my flashes have now been replaced with 600EXRT units, which come with a neat little gel holder that clips over the front of the flash, so I have cut out a bunch of different gels to use in the holders (CTO, full half and quarter, CTB, full half and quarter, Plusgreen, Urban Vapour, Plusgreen, and a bunch of effect colours (as opposed to correction colours)


----------

